# Clutch size



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

What is the stock size of the clutch in the '04 GTO. I am thinking 11" I am going to buy a centerforce stage 1 but I dont think it matters on size, I am pretty sure I have run 12" clutches on LS engines before.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't remember the stock size but I know most of the aftermarket are 12"


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

According to my NAPA ProLink site, the factory disk size is 11-7/16", after market ones from them are 11-11/16".


----------

